# Welches Radon Fully solls werden?



## Remux (25. August 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully für mich, nachdem mir mein Cube Race One doch etwas zu "unbequem" bzw. nicht optimal für meine Ansprüche ist.

Ich fahre größtenteils Kleinere Trails, gerne auch mal in den Bergen. Große Sprünge oder ähnliches sind nicht geplant. 

Da ich vor Kurzem meine erste Tour in der Region Biberwier gefahren bin, hat mir mein Hardtail doch etwas den Spaß geraubt. Speziell bei der Umrundung des Blindsees oder auf anderen Passagen mit vielen Wurzeln ist die Sache mit dem Hardtail doch nicht so spaßig.

Bikepark o.Ä. ist nicht vorgesehen, soll auch nicht gefahren werden. Im großen und Ganzen suche ich daher ein Tourenfully oder Allmountain-Fully. 2x11 Schaltung soll sein.

mein Budget liegt bei maximal 2000€.

Bei der Suche nach geeigneten Rädern bin ich natürlich auch über Radon gestolpert, welche mir optisch sehr gut gefallen. 

Meine Kandidaten sind: 

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-trail-8.0-582545/wg_id-802
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-8.0-582662/wg_id-802
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-slide-150-8.0-se-624854/wg_id-802

Die Frage der Fragen ist für mich jedoch: wieviel Federweg benötige ich?

Ausstattungsmäßig würde mir das Skeen Trail 8.0 zusagen, allerdings müsste ich da eine Vario Sattelstütze nachrüsten, die soll unbedingt sein. Mit einer gebrauchten Reverb komme ich also auf ca 1850€ gesamt.
Ein Knackpunkt an dem Rad ist die Gabel, taugt die was?

Das Slide 150 8.0 und die SE Variante unterscheiden sich ja nur in Kurbel und Vorbau, welches empfiehlt sich da? Was mich an beiden stört ist die m506 Bremse, da hat das Skeen die bessere Magura MT4/5 Kombi. Hier wären also wohl nochmal so ca 100-150€ für eine gebrauchte SLX o.Ä. fällig. 

Jetzt ist es allerdings für mich schwierig zu sagen ob ich zum Skeen oder Slide greifen soll. 130 vs 150mm Federweg. Ich habe vor auch mal längere Passagen bergauf bzw auf Schotterwegen oder breiten Trails zu fahren, fahre ich da mit 29er Skeen und weniger Federweg besser? Gewichtsmäßig wiegt das Skeen knapp 1 kg weniger. 

Beim Slide hätte ich natürlich dann bergab bzw. bei gröberen Wurzeln usw. mehr Komfort durch die Gabel. 

Oder hab ich irgendwelche Alternativen ganz vergessen? 140mm wären mir eigentlich am liebsten, da gibt es im Sale bei Radon aber nichts. Beim Canyon Spectral 6.0 hab ich wieder die gleiche Thematik in Sachen schlechte Bremse.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. August 2017)

Denke das Du mit dem Skeen ganz gut zurecht kommst. Klar hätte das Slide etwas mehr Reserven, aber das das Skeen als 29er mit 130mm wird fast adäquat gehen. Für Touren  ist das Skeen für m.M. das optimale Bike. Damit kann mans auch schon gut laufen lassen.
Würde mir an deiner Stelle aber mal überlegen vielleicht 200,-mehr drauf zu legen und gleich das Skeen 9.0 zu nehmen.
Hat neviel wertigere Ausstattung die die 200 tacken mehr vollkommen rechtfertigen. z.B. Pike ne super Gabel und auch die MT5 is dran. Musst du dir auch keinen Kopf mehr um die Reverb machen die is auch mit drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Remux (25. August 2017)

Danke für die Meinung.

Allerdings sind das derzeit 500€ Unterschied vom 8.0 zum 9.0, das find ich dann doch etwas sehr viel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2017)

Ja das stimmt, dachte nur weil du 2000,-als Budgetgrenze angegeben hattest wären 200,- mehr vielleicht noch drin


----------



## Remux (26. August 2017)

Nein, noch einmal 200€ als mein Maximum will ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2017)

Und das hier ? Ist ein 27,5" mit Top Ausstattung und allem was Du Dir wünscht. Oder muß es ein 29" sein ?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-skeen-120-27,5-9.0-463845


----------



## Remux (26. August 2017)

29" wäre denke ich von vorteil, da ich gerne auch touren fahren würde und somit doch der vortrieb etwas angenehmer ist bzw die laufruhe.

was ist von einem slide 130 8.0 zu halten? hat halt leider eine 3 fach kurbel...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2017)

Remux schrieb:


> 29" wäre denke ich von vorteil, da ich gerne auch touren fahren würde und somit doch der vortrieb etwas angenehmer ist bzw die laufruhe.
> 
> was ist von einem slide 130 8.0 zu halten? hat halt leider eine 3 fach kurbel...



3fach Kurbel war schliesslich auch mal high-tech und wenn der antrieb verschlissen ist kannst du ihn ja gegen 2 fach oder 1fach tauschen
Das29erslide war auch ein solides bike,meine es wäre nur etwas schwerer als das skeen, das gab es zu der zeit ja nur mit 100mm


----------



## Remux (26. August 2017)

Okay dann wäre das eine Option. Hier hab ich ja bereits eine vario Sattelstütze und der Besitzer hat auf Magura MT 5 und 2 fach umgebaut mit XT Komponenten. Also derzeit 2x10. Da hätte ich dann die Vorteile des Slide 150 (Sattelstütze, Yari Gabel) mit denen des Skeen 8.0 (MT5, 29")

Hat sich erledigt, hat mir jemand vor der Nase weggeschnappt :/


----------



## Remux (27. August 2017)

Was ist denn vom Slide 130 10.0 von 2015 zu halten?

Sram X0 2x10 mit Fox Elementen. wäre das einem aktuellen Slide vorzuziehen?

Bezüglich der Größe: bei meinen 182cm mit 84cm SL, 18" oder 20"? Laut Rechner lande ich da genau in der Mitte bei 19"


----------

